# rc18mt to a rc18b?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

can i turn my rc18mt to a rc18b? I think i could because they are similar. just wanted to make sure because i like the buggy look better than the truck look..:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yep! you just need buggy shock towers, wing mounts,a buggy body and buggy tires.The rc 18 MT,T,and B are pretty much the same thing, and by that i mean theyare the same except for the parts I mentioned.By the way I know you were looking for a 1/10 buggy, there is a rc10B4 in the off road swap and sell right now for 150.00.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

420 Tech R/C said:


> yep! you just need buggy shock towers, wing mounts,a buggy body and buggy tires.The rc 18 MT,T,and B are pretty much the same thing, and by that i mean theyare the same except for the parts I mentioned.By the way I know you were looking for a 1/10 buggy, there is a rc10B4 in the off road swap and sell right now for 150.00.



I looked at that one. I dont think it has electronics ( if its the one i saw) but I think i will upgrade rc18mnt and save rest for a real car. thx for the help tho bro.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We sell a Buggy body that will fit right on You MT it comes with rear wing and mount uses all the stock stuff on your truck.

http://www.brpracing.com/631.html


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Go to the associated site. they have a chart for any conversion you can think of with the rc18's.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

found what i was asking....


----------

